# Tyler's Tear Stains are Finally Gone



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I have been afraid to think this could possibly be true but I came home from my business trip and normally I'd be a bit aghast at the condition Tyler was in from being in DH and DS's care. So they seemed to attempt some brushing (a few knots) BUT he seems not to have tear stains. :chili::chili: I think they were just getting out the eye gookies (as I call them) but no stains running down his face....so what did it?

It was having his tear ducts flushed. I've been battling with tear stains since a couple of months after I got him. He had been teething but it never let up and was really bad. Last year I took him to some supposedly top ophthalmologist at the Animal Medical Center here and she tried all these things and said his tear ducts were inverted and surgery only helps 50% of the dogs so it wasn't worth the risk to try. She sent me home with Tylan and told me I could use it every day, that it wouldn't hurt in the long run, though I was afraid of overly using an antibiotic. I gave it to him for months...no change at all. 

I spoke to our breeder at Westminster and he said we should get the tear ducts flushed and could even bring Tyler to their vet. So when he was getting this year's dental, I asked my vet to do the tear duct flush while he was under. They said they could totally do it with one eye, but after three tries on the other I guess couldn't get it all flushed out. 

Well, what a difference it's made. He'll get some big eye booger but I wipe them out and that's it. No more pouring of tears down his face. It's such a relief and I'm so glad I got it done. I had tried so many things and nothing else worked. Just thought I'd share. :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

That's great, Sue!!!:chili::chili: I know how happy you must be about this.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

That's great news for Tyler. I am still battling tear stains with Giovanni and plan to take him to an ophthalmologist to flush his tear ducts. However, I am waiting to see what happens with his molars that are coming in very twisted because I fear that may be contributing to the problem. Glad you got some relief for Tyler!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

That's wonderful


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good news, Susan. Some of my other malts that I had had theirs flushed, and that also did the trick! It's funny I'll bet I've cared for 5 or 6 infants that had to have their tear ducts open also.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

So glad you found something that helped. Now Tyler is bright white all over.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> That's great, Sue!!!:chili::chili: I know how happy you must be about this.


Thanks, April. You'll get to see for yourself in September


ckanen2n said:


> That's great news for Tyler. I am still battling tear stains with Giovanni and plan to take him to an ophthalmologist to flush his tear ducts. However, I am waiting to see what happens with his molars that are coming in very twisted because I fear that may be contributing to the problem. Glad you got some relief for Tyler!


Carole - the ophthalmologist in my case didn't help. She didn't even suggest the flush. :blink: But if you need any teeth pulled your vet will probably be able to do it during that procedure.


Katkoota said:


> That's wonderful


Thanks so much, Kat. It's such a joy to see a white face. His bushy muzzle covers it in most pix but in person you could see it.



Furbabies mom said:


> Good news, Susan. Some of my other malts that I had had theirs flushed, and that also did the trick! It's funny I'll bet I've cared for 5 or 6 infants that had to have their tear ducts open also.


Kids who needed that? What kind of stuff is out there in our environment that's clogging everyone's ducts? :w00t::blink:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Fabulous news..so happy for both of you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

revakb2 said:


> So glad you found something that helped. Now Tyler is bright white all over.


Thanks, Reva. Reminds me...he needs a bath. :blush:


TLR said:


> Fabulous news..so happy for both of you!


Thanks, Tracey. It's been a very long battle.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That's wonderful! :chili::chili: :chili: I know how long you've been battling with tear stains. I'm hoping that this time when Riley gets his teeth cleaned that they can find his ducts to flush, last time they couldn't, but he has had them flushed before, so who knows. :huh:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That's great....so happy it helped. I never noticed anything in any of Tyler's pics, he always looks great and well groomed. 

Do you always use the AMC? I use to go their with my last furbaby who has passed but her vet has left and moved to Vegas. I only have Zoe for a year and would love to use them again but don't know who to use now. If you know of anyone at AMC could you please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ray had tearing in only one eye, so the vet flushed that eye and gave me drops to use for 10 days. His tear staining when bye bye, but it is coming back. The good thing is that Ray will sit very very still for touching his eyes, so he didn't have to take a nap to have it done.
Still battling with Meemer, but it is mostly old stains that have faded.

I am so glad that you overcame that huge hurdle and Tyler is completely perfect now.
Yay!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That's great Sue! I think we are gonna have to do the same thing for Jasper as nothing I have tried has helped. He still looks like an albino raccoon! I asked about getting his eyes flushed at last vet appointment and they are happy to do it, but also want to schedule it with dental, but he doesn't need one!!! Is it bad of me to wish he needed a dental?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, Sue, HOORAY!!!!! :yahoo::yahoo:How exciting that must be! I'm so happy for you that Tyler will have a white face. I've been fighting the tear stains with Gracie. She had hers flushed at an opthamologist, but he also advised surgery to enlarge her ducts. Just haven't wanted to go that route, yet, so I certainly understand how excited you must be.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So happy that Tyler's tearstains are gone. Tyler, you're even more handsome than normal.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I have been afraid to think this could possibly be true but I came home from my business trip and normally I'd be a bit aghast at the condition Tyler was in from being in DH and DS's care. So they seemed to attempt some brushing (a few knots) BUT he seems not to have tear stains. :chili::chili: I think they were just getting out the eye gookies (as I call them) but no stains running down his face....so what did it?
> 
> It was having his tear ducts flushed. I've been battling with tear stains since a couple of months after I got him. He had been teething but it never let up and was really bad. Last year I took him to some supposedly top ophthalmologist at the Animal Medical Center here and she tried all these things and said his tear ducts were inverted and surgery only helps 50% of the dogs so it wasn't worth the risk to try. She sent me home with Tylan and told me I could use it every day, that it wouldn't hurt in the long run, though I was afraid of overly using an antibiotic. I gave it to him for months...no change at all.
> 
> ...


That's wonderful, Sue!!:chili::chili:

The only time I see tearstains on Snowball is if he is under terrible stress (and, also the whites of his eyes will be red from his blood pressure rising) ... but, that is not often.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:chili: YAY Tyler!!! :chili: No more staining! Sue, I'm so glad you came home to this after such a stressful trip! I just poured myself a nice glass of wine to celebrate this victory!!! :wine: Cheers!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So great to hear Sue, :biggrin: Lola had tearstaining as a puppy. I asked the vet to do a rinse when she was spayed at 8months. She said she had no tear ducts holes or so small she couldn't see them, and that the tears just ran over her face straight out of her eyes and recommended an optho. apt. but funnily enough she stopped having staining after that.... so the flush corrected it even when the vet thought she hadn't. She has had them a bit under stress, like a move or something. Angel eyes or tetracyline cleared that up.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sue, I've never really noticed that Tyler had staining.... though I know you've spoken of it. I guess I was more attracted to the overall look that darlin face and not the stains !


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Now our handsome little man is even more - hunkish!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

That is great for Tyler!!! And for you!! Opey's tear stains bug me!! However, they aren't too bad so I try to stay on top them. But that can be hard and daunting!! 

And I hear you on the state of how they look when in the care of our DH's!! They mean well but they just don't get the complete care of our babies. I had to go on a work trip to SC last year. It was the first time DH was left alone with both pups. I was gone for a week and when I got home Opey looked pretty messy and DH said "boy he is high maintenance!!" LOL!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

You must be so relieved, Sue! What a nice surprise to come home to. Tyler must be feeling better as well as looking even more gorgeous


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

YEAH!!!!! Tear Stains are just the worst and I am so glad that Tyler is no longer dealing with that issue! (and yeah to DH and DS for doing such a good job while you were gone).


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I know how nice it is to have a doggy with a nice white face-- I've been battling Pippa's and it's been a big effort. What seems to be helping her a lot is swimming! We've been bringing both the girls in the pool and slowly but surely they seem to be fading, and her eyes seem to be a lot less gunky even on days we don't swim.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I have been afraid to think this could possibly be true but I came home from my business trip and normally I'd be a bit aghast at the condition Tyler was in from being in DH and DS's care. So they seemed to attempt some brushing (a few knots) BUT he seems not to have tear stains. :chili::chili: I think they were just getting out the eye gookies (as I call them) but no stains running down his face....so what did it?
> 
> It was having his tear ducts flushed. I've been battling with tear stains since a couple of months after I got him. He had been teething but it never let up and was really bad. Last year I took him to some supposedly top ophthalmologist at the Animal Medical Center here and she tried all these things and said his tear ducts were inverted and surgery only helps 50% of the dogs so it wasn't worth the risk to try. She sent me home with Tylan and told me I could use it every day, that it wouldn't hurt in the long run, though I was afraid of overly using an antibiotic. I gave it to him for months...no change at all.
> 
> ...


Oh Sue, bless your heart, I know you must be so happy. Your Tyler is such a handsome little fella, just want to give him sweet kisses.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> That's wonderful! :chili::chili: :chili: I know how long you've been battling with tear stains. I'm hoping that this time when Riley gets his teeth cleaned that they can find his ducts to flush, last time they couldn't, but he has had them flushed before, so who knows. :huh:


Thanks, Debbie. I'm thrilled. Hope it will work for Riley next time.


Zoe's Mom88 said:


> That's great....so happy it helped. I never noticed anything in any of Tyler's pics, he always looks great and well groomed.
> 
> Do you always use the AMC? I use to go their with my last furbaby who has passed but her vet has left and moved to Vegas. I only have Zoe for a year and would love to use them again but don't know who to use now. If you know of anyone at AMC could you please let me know. Thanks.


Barbara - I really don't like AMC. I don't think I'd go there anymore. I really feel she missed the boat on this one and she was supposed to be one of the really good docs there. AMC used to be THE animal hospital when I was growing up and we had dogs. They were the ultimate. But I heard that many of the really good docs left and started some other practices - I think one in Westchester. But between my experience, Alice's where they almost operated on Mia but she asked for a final ultrasound and the stones they were "sure" of weren't there and one of my neighbors who swears by them but her dog limps like crazy and they said he doesn't need surgery :blink: I don't trust them. I would go for an emergency to Blue Pearl on the West Side but I love my vet and they do a lot of emergency procedures and have vets in 7 days a week and vet techs all during overnight.


Sylie said:


> Ray had tearing in only one eye, so the vet flushed that eye and gave me drops to use for 10 days. His tear staining when bye bye, but it is coming back. The good thing is that Ray will sit very very still for touching his eyes, so he didn't have to take a nap to have it done.
> Still battling with Meemer, but it is mostly old stains that have faded.
> 
> I am so glad that you overcame that huge hurdle and Tyler is completely perfect now.
> Yay!


Completely perfect? Oh you mean looks not obedience. :blush::HistericalSmiley: I know there are some docs who do the flush with the dogs awake. My vet doesn't like to do that but it's just her, I think.


LuvMyBoys said:


> That's great Sue! I think we are gonna have to do the same thing for Jasper as nothing I have tried has helped. He still looks like an albino raccoon! I asked about getting his eyes flushed at last vet appointment and they are happy to do it, but also want to schedule it with dental, but he doesn't need one!!! Is it bad of me to wish he needed a dental?


An albino raccoon!!:w00t: Sadly, a great description. I was just looking at some very old pix of Tyler and can't believe how bad it was If he doesn't need a dental, maybe find out how much it would be to do just the flush and as I said above, there are some vets who do it while they're awake. I know a couple of good breeders whose vets do it that way.


educ8m said:


> Oh, Sue, HOORAY!!!!! :yahoo:How exciting that must be! I'm so happy for you that Tyler will have a white face. I've been fighting the tear stains with Gracie. She had hers flushed at an opthamologist, but he also advised surgery to enlarge her ducts. Just haven't wanted to go that route, yet, so I certainly understand how excited you must be.


Yeah, the enlarging thing kind of freaks me out. I think (not sure) that maybe Pat had that done for one of her fluffs. What did the specialist say about the procedure?


Lacie's Mom said:


> So happy that Tyler's tearstains are gone. Tyler, you're even more handsome than normal.


Thanks, Lynn. I still have trouble believing it. But boy did I try everything until now.


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> That's wonderful, Sue!!:chili::chili:
> 
> The only time I see tearstains on Snowball is if he is under terrible stress (and, also the whites of his eyes will be red from his blood pressure rising) ... but, that is not often.


Thanks, Marie. I think stress can be a biggie. I worry about when we go away and leave Tyler. I thought the redness in the whites can be conjunctivitis. At least that's what happened to Tyler a few weeks ago and the discharge was a weird greenish color.


MoonDog said:


> :chili: YAY Tyler!!! :chili: No more staining! Sue, I'm so glad you came home to this after such a stressful trip! I just poured myself a nice glass of wine to celebrate this victory!!! :wine: Cheers!


Thanks, Robin. I think I'll join you. :drinkup:


silverhaven said:


> So great to hear Sue, :biggrin: Lola had tearstaining as a puppy. I asked the vet to do a rinse when she was spayed at 8months. She said she had no tear ducts holes or so small she couldn't see them, and that the tears just ran over her face straight out of her eyes and recommended an optho. apt. but funnily enough she stopped having staining after that.... so the flush corrected it even when the vet thought she hadn't. She has had them a bit under stress, like a move or something. Angel eyes or tetracyline cleared that up.


Maureen - that's so interesting that they cleared up anyway! As long as they're gone it's a good thing.:chili:


Maidto2Maltese said:


> Sue, I've never really noticed that Tyler had staining.... though I know you've spoken of it. I guess I was more attracted to the overall look that darlin face and not the stains !


Thanks, Terry. Yes he has. His really old pictures really show it. That was before I got his nose hair clipped short which has helped. Also with his muzzle all fluffed out, you don't see the stains. 


maggieh said:


> Now our handsome little man is even more - hunkish!


Maggie - I'll let Tyler know that you, Sweetness and Tessa said that 


lmillette said:


> That is great for Tyler!!! And for you!! Opey's tear stains bug me!! However, they aren't too bad so I try to stay on top them. But that can be hard and daunting!!
> 
> And I hear you on the state of how they look when in the care of our DH's!! They mean well but they just don't get the complete care of our babies. I had to go on a work trip to SC last year. It was the first time DH was left alone with both pups. I was gone for a week and when I got home Opey looked pretty messy and DH said "boy he is high maintenance!!" LOL!


Yup, Lindsay, I've heard the high maintenance grouse for, um, hmmm, when did Tyler come to live with us? :HistericalSmiley: Luckily it subsided a lot when I started getting Tyler in a puppy cut, but boy when his hair was long...I have to admit...the maintenance was too high for me. :w00t:


zooeysmom said:


> You must be so relieved, Sue! What a nice surprise to come home to. Tyler must be feeling better as well as looking even more gorgeous


Elisabeth, I certainly am relieved. Tyler still hates when I chase him to clear the gunk out of his eyes but even the gunk is easier to get out now.


Hunter's Mom said:


> YEAH!!!!! Tear Stains are just the worst and I am so glad that Tyler is no longer dealing with that issue! (and yeah to DH and DS for doing such a good job while you were gone).


Erin - I know there can be much worse medical issues and really the tear stains are mostly cosmetic (though I don't think being wet all the time is healthy) but it's been a constant fight so I'm really happy.


socalyte said:


> I know how nice it is to have a doggy with a nice white face-- I've been battling Pippa's and it's been a big effort. What seems to be helping her a lot is swimming! We've been bringing both the girls in the pool and slowly but surely they seem to be fading, and her eyes seem to be a lot less gunky even on days we don't swim.


Jackie - I wonder if it's the chlorine in the pool. Oh wait, do they still use chlorine? :blush:When we had a pool OMG the chemicals that we put in. :w00t: But maybe whatever keeps the water clear is keeping Pippa's hair whiter and bleached out.


allheart said:


> Oh Sue, bless your heart, I know you must be so happy. Your Tyler is such a handsome little fella, just want to give him sweet kisses.


Thanks, Christine. You know it's been a long road but hopefully this is the end of it.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I am a big proponent of tear duct flushing for tear staining. I believe you have to find out the reason for the staining, not just treat the stain. That's like brushing teeth to try treating a cavity!
 I've had tear duct flushing for 3 out of 5 Maltese. Also depends on the environment; if living in a dust/sand/dry blowing environment, you can expect more staining. Remember, these little ones are close to the ground. Everytime I'd take Truffles to Las Vegas to visit family, she'd get tear staining. Last year I had Gimme's tear ducts flushed during her dental I believe due to the drought conditions we had during the summer.
 Susan, I'm glad you got Tyler's staining under control, what a relief for you.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

That is awesome. I have heard of cleaning the tear ducts but never thought to find out how to get it done.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for that Susan.....my last little girl was being treated by AMC and I don't know who was to blame for what happened my vet here in Westchester or AMC. I also thought that AMC was the best. Where do you go now for a vet?? I don't care about coming into the city for a vet and hopefully I will be living there also soon. I don't really trust a lot of places here and Zoe is still young so I haven't had the need to bring her in anywhere but I want to prepare myself when the time comes and use a good veterinarian. Thanks so much I appreciate any input you have.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sue, What a relief! *crossing fingers and paws here* that it is the end of the battle! I think the majority of malt owners have had to deal with this to some degree and it sounds like you did everything right  Thanks for sharing what worked (and what didn't work) for Tyler--- he is so handsome... and I bet he is even handsome-r (hee hee) if that's even possible! Honestly, I didn't even notice any staining on his recent pics!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Yay for Tyler!!! That's great that the tear stains are gone! I can't imagine that he could look any cuter than what he did!!!


----------

